# 15" Wheels



## Canadian '05 (Feb 9, 2009)

I am looking for a pair of wheels to mount M/T Drag Radials 235/60/15 for the track. Can anyone point me in a direction of where they got theirs and what the backspacing was on them.
I would have rather be able to go with the stock wheels but M/T only makes a 17" tire in a 275.

Bob


----------



## GTOsarge (Oct 9, 2007)

I have my DR's mounted on BMW wheels. 5X120. Not sure on the back spacing.


----------



## Canadian '05 (Feb 9, 2009)

GTOsarge said:


> I have my DR's mounted on BMW wheels. 5X120. Not sure on the back spacing.


What specific model did u get them off of? And are they 15" wheels?


----------



## thebassbass (Feb 4, 2009)

are you looking to run a 8 or 10" wide rear? 8" is 5.5 backspacing and 10" is a 7.5


----------



## GTOsarge (Oct 9, 2007)

Canadian '05 said:


> What specific model did u get them off of? And are they 15" wheels?


 Yes 15" wheels.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Canadian '05 said:


> What specific model did u get them off of?



3 series will fit our GTOs.


----------



## Canadian '05 (Feb 9, 2009)

thebassbass said:


> are you looking to run a 8 or 10" wide rear? 8" is 5.5 backspacing and 10" is a 7.5


I am looking for a 8" wheel.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

i'd go to Summit Racing and get some dedicated drag wheels. they're lighter and you can get the width and back spacing you want. you'll have to use a 5 x 4.75" but they'll be fine. i would upgrade your wheels studs tho. the stock ones are barely long enough as it is and are very soft. some have broken them hitting hard off the line. the only upgrade available for the back (the front is different) is an ARP 7708 for the Camaro/Firebird/Vette. they are longer than stock and will need to be cut off a little but they're well worth it for racing


----------

